# Need Help Finding Job



## kgramdiddy (Aug 9, 2009)

I am moving to Cairo in December and would like information on employment services? Are there very many english speaking companies there? I visited there for awhile and I want to live there...so if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to reply and thank you.


----------



## yanai (Aug 8, 2009)

English speaking companies r aplenty here in Cairo..
Oil Companies, Telecom & Communication, Software services and even a few finance firms to quote a few out of the top of my head..

U would need to specify what kind of a job ur looking for..
and wht ur general expectations are..
Just drop in an email n let me see if i can be useful in any way to u..

vignesh dot vaithi at gmail dot com

Cheers


----------



## hope0040 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello! I'm nea on this forum.
Well, Im planning to move in Egypt and I am wondering how easy/hard is to find a job for a foreigner..I am working in purchasing ( Im buyer). Do I have any chance to work in this field in Cairo? I know that Egypt is a poor country with no many opportunities, but still..dont wanna become a house woman ((

all the best,
H


----------

